# Need sights for Taurus PT111 Gen 2, need suggestions



## Michaeld1953

I am wanting a set of front and rear sights for my PT111 Millineum Gen 2. The sights that came on it just flat suck expecially the rear. It appears the front screws on from the underside of the slide, and it appears the rear sight screws on and I don't think it has a dovetail. These could be as simple as 3 dot novak sights to fiber optic. Does any company make sights for this weapon that are plug and play? If so who and if you have a link to the part number would be most greatful. Taurus really botched it with that rear sight. I may just want to replace the rear sight. I looked under accessories on the TaurusUSA website but no sights were on there. I am open to suggestions, even night sights but I am not going to spend a small fortune on sights. Please help a brother out.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Michaeld1953

If I can't find plug and play sights for this PT111, it and the IWB and OWB holsters are going up for sale. I had no idea when I bought it that this would be the case. I have a greater selection of sights for the Bersa Ultra Compact Series. From threads I have read it does not look very promising.


----------



## Shipwreck

Did you go to the Trijicon website and look at their list of sights for all makes of handguns?


----------



## Michaeld1953

I did and if you go on their site and look at the drawing, the base of the rear site is dovetailed and the G2, 2013 model is not dovetailed, it is squared.


----------



## Michaeld1953

I did take the sight off and it is dovetailed. This was my first experience with a Taurus semi-auto. However I learned a vauable lesson from this. I am getting rid of the gun simply because I have discovered this afternoon that Taurus makes their dovetails propriatory and the Novak sites can only be purchased from Taurus. Brownells said the widest they have seen when you measure the dovetail from the side view is about .483" just like the PT840. A Gen 2 measures .805"-.807". So my reason will be just that. Great shooting gun but I am going to fix these sights because the paint they used is off to one side and poor Novak quality, or will have Taurus replace under warranty, they said they would replace them. This gun has had about 200 rounds through it. But it is for sure going up for sale. I am going to get the sights from Taurus and make sure they are 100% perfect and then put it up for sale and stick with Taurus revolvers. When I told Brownells how wide the dovetail was from the side view, they flipped and said that was crazy big. I don't want a gun that I can not get aftermarket or other parts for to upgrade. Going to check with my FFL and see what I need to do to sell this pistol. Too bad.


----------



## hud35500

try talking with a gunsmith before you get rid of the Taurus. My local smith told me he could find something close enough to fit with a little work. All he needs is the slide and few days.


----------



## Michaeld1953

Thanks


----------



## Andrew.chan

This may be late, but contact me for more info. I got in touch with trijicon for night sights for the g2. They gave me someone who makes custom night sights for the pt111 g2 with their tritium lamps.

Dear Andrew

Thank you for your inquiry and your interest in Trijicon products and your public service, in regards to the gen 2 and pro dovetail versions it has been brought to the engineering department for review if it will get made I do not know unfortunately when or at all. Currently we do have a OEM customer called Tooltech Gunsight(248-628-1811) who can make you a set of sights using our Tritium Lamps as an alternative.

Regards
KH
Trijicon Technical Support


----------



## Chico130s

Has anyone tried these for the g2? Robot Check It looks right from the picture and I'm thinking about buying them, but I keep getting mixed reviews from folks. Any thoughts?


----------



## firefighter120

Taurus just posted on social media that TRUGLO now has TFX sights for the Millennium G2 series.


----------



## Smokey74

TRUGLO has 2 different models of fiber optic/tritium sights available for the Millennium PT111 G2.


----------



## Livingthedream

https://lakelinellc.com Will have replacement sights for g2 within a few weeks. Fiber optic as well as tritium for a lot less than competitors. There will be adjustables also. But would still sell it.


----------



## Cannon

Like a few here have already mentioned TRUGLO has 2 different models of fiber optic/tritium sights that are made for the PT-111 G2.


----------



## alfonse

These are available, look nice and cost less than the quite large Truglo products:

https://lakelinellc.com/shop/tritium-night-sights-for-taurus-pt111-g2-pt140-g2-709-740/


----------



## Cannon

They look like what most would want in a set of sights, and the price is affordable too.


----------



## popst

Taurus posted on FB, a couple days ago, if you want aftermarket sights go to Lakeline LLC

https://lakelinellc.com/product-category/taurus-pistol-parts-and-accessories/


----------



## Cannon

Glad to see these are now available for those who want to change out their front and rear sights on there Taurus PT-111 G2. Been happy with mine but now there are some options for those who want fiber optic sights or feel night sights will better serve them.


----------



## Turtle63

Advantage Tactical has sights. They're kind of unique in design.


----------



## Turtle63

I would really like to get a Trijicon HD front sight for my PT111 G2. Does anyone know what other gun's front sight will work with the G2? I'm okay with doing some minor modifications.


----------



## Livingthedream

Turtle63 said:


> I would really like to get a Trijicon HD front sight for my PT111 G2. Does anyone know what other gun's front sight will work with the G2? I'm okay with doing some minor modifications.


Think glock front sights will work w/ a little modification. I have read that people have put the glock fiber optic front sight on their G2's.


----------

